# Display turntables needed



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Looking for several display turntables that are 10" to 12" in diameter and can carry up to 10lbs of weight. Battery types would be ok but would prefer the kind that run from AC power. Under $50 each would be a bonus. Need at least two ASAP.

Any ideas who makes them and where to buy them would be greatly appreciated?

Thanks
MattL


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

A simple Google search for "motorized turntable display" resulted in hundreds of responses:

https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy....,cf.osb&fp=d228679ced86de16&biw=1920&bih=850


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Trek Ace said:


> A simple Google search for "motorized turntable display" resulted in hundreds of responses:
> 
> https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy....,cf.osb&fp=d228679ced86de16&biw=1920&bih=850


Was actually looking for advice based on personal experience somebody has with particular products.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Not that will hold 10 lbs... sorry. Thats a lot of weight. more than the average model


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Turntables*



Spockr said:


> Looking for several display turntables that are 10" to 12" in diameter and can carry up to 10lbs of weight. Battery types would be ok but would prefer the kind that run from AC power. Under $50 each would be a bonus. Need at least two ASAP.
> 
> Any ideas who makes them and where to buy them would be greatly appreciated?
> 
> ...


I was looking into getting a (motorized) turntable so I could video my built-up kits...some of which weigh a bit. In my search I found a guy somewhere in California that makes and sells them (that will hold a lot of weight), but he wanted $100 each. I'm not that excited to video my kits! Maybe someday.

Phil K


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Try looking for a revolving Christmas tree stand. (I saw a few last week at Hobby Lobby for 90% off!) You'd have to make a surface for the model to sit on- but these things revolve slowly and cost less than 50.00 new.


----------



## kuanglina (Jan 6, 2012)

it is such a nice!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If they dont have to hold an anvil you can get the Trumpeter revolving ones for about $20


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

nautilusnut said:


> Try looking for a revolving Christmas tree stand. (I saw a few last week at Hobby Lobby for 90% off!) You'd have to make a surface for the model to sit on- but these things revolve slowly and cost less than 50.00 new.


Thats a good idea but I'm trying to keep the profile as short as possible. Like 3" to 4" inches high. I'll keep it in mind for bigger builds.




djnick66 said:


> If they dont have to hold an anvil you can get the Trumpeter revolving ones for about $20


I've looked at Trumpeter's and I like their low profile but its only 7" dia and I need 12". I may be able to add a 12" acrylic 'deck' although that would increase payload weight. At $20 it may be worth trying to modify one and making it work.

I already have a Lindberg turntable which is woefully under powered and makes me a little wary of hobby type turntables. Do you by chance know if the drive mechanism is the same between Trumpeter's and Lindberg's? On the Lindberg one the table simply rests on the end of the motor shaft which comes out of the base at an angle. Doesn't really have much traction. Seems like it would work better if there was a wheel in the end of the shaft

The display I'm making has the Moebius Frankenstein and Dracula models positioned back to back. At its widest the model base's foot print will be 12"-13". I've made modifications to both kits which added a little weight. Probably still under 5 lbs total. Using 10lbs as a guideline may be overkill but I am trying to ensure that the models don't hang up while spinning due to too much weight or uneven center of gravity. I'm thinking that a turntable with a direct drive (motor shaft into the center of that table) instead of gear or pinion drive like the hobby ones would be the best route but I can't seem to find any like that under $100. Looking for a middle ground between 'hobby' and 'heavy duty' types

One website I found is USA Turntable: http://www.usaturntable.com/index.html

They have quite a range of turntables for various applications. Do any of you have experience with them?

Regards,
MattL


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I doubt Trumpeter's and Lindberg's are the same. And AFAIK Trumpeter has several sizes with the one you saw being their 1/72 size stand. I have not seen any personally.


----------

